# Who fly fishes in ND?



## nodakgoosehunter (Feb 23, 2014)

Who does any fly fishing in ND? what species do you fish for? I'm a fly fisherman and have lived here for 15 yrs but never see anyone fly fishing......I did some trout fly fishing at Strawberry in Bottineau County many years ago and did pretty well on cloudy days.....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Pan fish only. There is a club out Bismarck way though.


----------



## 66Birdman (Jan 16, 2013)

I will be starting in June when I move back out. Just picked up a new 8wt G Loomis so I can make some pike lips sore.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Unknown to most anglers, ND can be a great place to fly fish, not so much for trout, though there's lots of them too, but for panfish of all kinds, and bigger game, Northerns and yes, walleye! Lots of Walleye, too. Different from what you normally think of fly fishing.
My wife and dog and I pent several fun filled days last summer catching walleye after walleye with fly rods and kayaks in the smaller lakes, like Sibley, Alkaline, and even Harmon north of Mandan. Bass?. Nelson will give you such a variety of bass and panfish you'll be tired of unhooking and catch and releasing. Devils lake white bass! Unbelievablefastaction! 
There is/ was an active club in Bismarck. I've relocated in winter so don't get to meeting anymore, but try the Missouri River Flyfishers club website. Or contact Rick Nelson at the BLM or bureau of reclamation, and he'll get you into so much wrist numbing Northerns come spring you might need a physiotherapist! LOL. We all look down on Northerns but you haven't lived till you have a 10 or 20 pounder on a light wire leadered fly line!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

HH, I just visited with a guy today that was out this weekend. He said of ten northerns they took, there was only one female that was not spawned out. The action was frantic.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow! We just entered ND on our way back! Soundslike the first thing I should unpack is my bass tired fly rod!


----------

